# Micrasterias laticeps  - How to Fight It ?



## macek.g (17 Oct 2013)

Hi , For a long time i had  a problem with this algea I thought that i have cyano intill now , but no methods of fertilizing worked . Yesterday i took a sample of the algea under the microscope and i found out on a bioligical forum thats it's Micrasterias laticeps now i don't know how to fight it . So far nothing worked .


----------



## dw1305 (17 Oct 2013)

Hi all,
Nice it is a Desmid, I've only ever seen one before, and that came from a peat bog. <Microscopy-UK Micscape Microscopy and Microscopes Magazine>.

Is your water very soft?

cheers Darrel


----------



## macek.g (17 Oct 2013)

Yes my water is very soft
kh-1-2
gh-5-6


----------



## macek.g (18 Oct 2013)

Any ideas?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





macek.g said:


> Any ideas?


 You could try raising the carbonate hardness (dKH).

cheers Darrel


----------

